# Wc/wcx



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - double congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay!! Great job! (But not surprised  )


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Yay!! Great job! (But not surprised  )


I know but first dog you have to do it all right? 
I was working the test and was going to be there anyway.
She had a great time and even was pick up dog for awhile after we qualified.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations again! Winter is such a great girl!


----------

